# Everything Else > Arts & Entertainment >  What is happening at BOB FM?

## Jimmy's Big Toe

Is it me or is BOB FM playing different music...I hear more 80's rock like Scorpion's, Def Leppard, Whitesnake, etc..

Maybe I'm a big dork but does anyone else notice the change? Not too sure I like it...

----------


## OkieHornet

if you're listening around lunch, Spinozi's doing something at lunch called "the mullet" - they've done it on saturday nights before and they play hard rock/metal/hair bands...

----------


## Jimmy's Big Toe

I listened...Music was fun...how do you get him to not talk so much...

----------


## NE Oasis

> ..how do you get him to not talk so much...


Impossible with Ron Benton - you would have to find someone with a bigger ego.
That's similar to finding an SUV bigger than the original HUMMER.

----------


## Jimmy's Big Toe

Ouch!!! Not a fan, I take it? I don't mind the talk in the morning but at lunch I want music and he seems to yap it up between every song.

----------


## Italian Woman

Ron Benton has a huge ego.  You would think by listening to him that he would be this tall, good-looking guy.  Then when you see him he just looks like a big oaf!!  And not nearly as friendly as he seems on the radio.  I was not impressed.

----------


## Italian Woman

There are some good songs played during lunch, but nothing I couldnt get on satellite radio.  Ron acts like he wrote the songs or something!  And your right he will never shut up.

----------


## Jimmy's Big Toe

I have gotten a chance to meet both Stacy and Phil at The Mullet Ball. I can tell you that they were both very friendly and very genuine. Exactly the way they seem on the radio. They took the time to meet and greet as many people as they could.   I never ran into Ron though.

----------


## Truckracer

What ever happened to Lisa ? of Ron & Lisa fame...

----------


## Jimmy's Big Toe

According to channel 4, she had a substance abuse problem, went nuts on the air. She went to rehab...came back on the air, relapsed, shaved her head and moved into her dad's garage. That is the last I heard...

----------


## Italian Woman

When she went nuts on the air, she said some things about ron that I think are probably true, about his sex life and trying to get her fired.

----------


## Oh GAWD the Smell!

> Impossible with Ron Benton - you would have to find someone with a bigger ego.
> That's similar to finding an SUV bigger than the original HUMMER.


Done.

It's called a Unimog.

 :Big Grin:

----------


## live&letlive

I adore Ron.  I've met him and he was very friendly.  And I don't see a big ego, just a confident guy with a lot of energy, which is why I love to listen to him.

----------


## Italian Woman

> I adore Ron.  I've met him and he was very friendly.  And I don't see a big ego, just a confident guy with a lot of energy, which is why I love to listen to him.


Are you part of his pssy pool I hear he brags about?  I listened a few minutes this morning and I don't know how anyone can "adore" him, he is extremely obnoxious!

----------


## MadMonk

Whatsa matta Italian Woman? Didn't make his list?

----------


## Jimmy's Big Toe

Geez, Italian Woman you seem incredibly bitter....Did you and Ron date and it not go well??? I am a regular listener to their show and I have heard no reference to a "pssy pool" as you call it.

----------


## live&letlive

Chill out Italian Woman!  If you don't like him, then don't listen.  I'm sure Bobfm will go on without you.  

ALSO, Ron does a lot of good things for the community.

AND, he's a single guy, he can do whatever he wants!!

----------


## BabyBoomerSooner

> Is it me or is BOB FM playing different music...I hear more 80's rock like Scorpion's, Def Leppard, Whitesnake, etc..
> 
> Maybe I'm a big dork but does anyone else notice the change? Not too sure I like it...


After coming across this thread, I decided to flip over this morning and listen for myself.  *I never heard a single song during my drive from Norman to OKC for work*, so I can't even comment on the musical style of the station.  Aren't you supposed to get music when you tune into a classic rock station? 

The morning show consisted of this:  Loads of commercials, followed by at least ten minutes of pointless discussion about physical deformities (spouted primarily by the other guy with Ron), at least five additional minutes of ads, then a long-winded story by Ron and a live commercial about some event in Enid!  No offense to the great people of Enid, but what does that have to do with OKC? 

Big disappointment...

----------


## live&letlive

I also drive from Norman to OKC for work and I love to listen to Bob's Big Breakfast.  I think they are really funny and I like Ron's stories.  I think the Enid thing was to promote a bike run, which I'm sure a lot of bikers from OKC and surrounding areas will attend.  Bob plays a lot of good music during the day, but I, for one, am glad they have the talk in the morning.  Although it is strange that you didn't hear one song on your drive this morning, I usually hear at least a few.

----------


## BabyBoomerSooner

This thread was exalting the new musical direction of BOB.  People expect to hear classic rock n roll music when they tune to this radio format, not 20 minutes of solid commercials and mindless chatter.  Im aware that morning shows offer more talk because of traffic and news events.   But when the personalities begin to think theyre more important than the music, trouble ensues.  

Bike run, huh?  I wonder what percentage of the listening audience owns a motorcycle?  Not hating, just wondering why this seemingly minority segment of the listening audience receives so much attention? Enid is an hour and a half drive from Oklahoma City.  Seems like an awfully far bike ride (three hours round trip) for Oklahoma City metro residents to make when there are so many great events within Oklahoma and adjacent counties.  

I was expecting an alternative to KRXO with BOBs new direction.  That movement, in my opinion, is backward.

----------


## Oh GAWD the Smell!

I agree with you BBS...I can't stand people yammering away for hours at a time on my radio.

While BOB is usually in my presets in the truck, I don't use the radio in the mornings or afternoons. I only put them on when I know it's going to be music and not mindless yapping.

It's also why I primarily listen to JackFM (97.3 FM). No DJ's. NONE. They play music and commercials. That's it. Plus, once in a blue moon, I can get my secret Rod Stewart fix without going through the embarrassment of buying a Rod Stewart CD. I like what they play  :Big Grin:

----------


## OKCDrummer77

Bob broadcasts in Enid as well as OKC.  ("Bob .. is .. KQOB, Enid, Oklahoma City.")  So, it would not be out of line for them to promote an event there.

----------


## windowphobe

Technically, it's still an Enid station, but it's been granted the right to identify itself with both cities, and its single broadcast tower is actually in the general vicinity of Crescent, about halfway between Enid and Oklahoma City.

----------


## live&letlive

> This thread was exalting the new musical direction of BOB.  People expect to hear classic rock n roll music when they tune to this radio format, not 20 minutes of solid commercials and mindless chatter.  Im aware that morning shows offer more talk because of traffic and news events.   But when the personalities begin to think theyre more important than the music, trouble ensues.  
> 
> Bike run, huh?  I wonder what percentage of the listening audience owns a motorcycle?  Not hating, just wondering why this seemingly minority segment of the listening audience receives so much attention? Enid is an hour and a half drive from Oklahoma City.  Seems like an awfully far bike ride (three hours round trip) for Oklahoma City metro residents to make when there are so many great events within Oklahoma and adjacent counties.  
> 
> I was expecting an alternative to KRXO with BOBs new direction.  That movement, in my opinion, is backward.



While I do not own a motorcycle, nor does my husband (although he would love to have one), there are a lot of bikers who listen to Bob.  And Bob promotes much more than biker's events.  They recently raised funds for Special Olympics, they always raise money during the holidays so less fortunate people can have a better Christmas; they promote the no-kill animal shelters and they do play good music.

----------


## BabyBoomerSooner

> Technically, it's still an Enid station, but it's been granted the right to identify itself with both cities, and its single broadcast tower is actually in the general vicinity of Crescent, about halfway between Enid and Oklahoma City.


Now Im really confused!  Why is an Enid radio station broadcasting in Oklahoma City  or is it an Oklahoma City station in Enid?  Moot point since the original focus of this thread was the allegedly broader and better classic rock songs being played on BOB.  When classic tunes are replaced by large chunks of mindless babble youve got a bigger problem than which city youre trying to serve.

----------


## Jimmy's Big Toe

Wow! I had no idea that this thread would be so contraversial!  BabyBoomer...I was not specifically refering to the morning show when I started the conversation.  There is a whole 20 hours of daily programming outside of mornings that you could listen to. Plus, I would hardly call the Bob morning show "mindless yammering". They are much more entertaining than the same tired shows that we have been listening to for years (KISS, KATT, The Animal..).  You listen for one morning and you think you have them figured out?? 

I listen to radio to find out what is happening locally. I want to be entertained by local personalities who have a vested interest in the community(If you had listened you would have noticed the all of those biker events went to support local charities).  I happen to find the Bob morning show very local and very entertaining.   It beats the same old "Doobie Brothers" song over and over again.

If you want just music, I would listen to a CD or get XM, I would not choose local morning radio.  

Keep in mind this is all just my opinion...and you know what they say about opinions...

BTW...and I honestly have no way to verify this...I'm told by someone who works in the building that  mornings is the highest rated timeslot on BOB.  So I hardly think that it's a "big problem"

----------


## BabyBoomerSooner

^It seems that you, Jimmy, have an intimate connection with the station.  I apologize if I hurt your feelings.  I was just giving my honest opinion.  :Tiphat:  

Yes, my only exposure to BOB was during the morning commute but thats because its the only time that I listen to the radio.  Im at work all day and I have no desire or capability of listening to the radio while Im at the office.  

Theres an expectation of music when you tune into something other than a Talk station and with the promotion of better classic rock, as described in this thread, I wanted to hear some of it.  Shouldnt the morning show mirror the rest of the radio station?  I dont understand why I should have to work to hear the real BOB.

In your first post you extol the great music on BOB and then you disparage the stations music in your latest post.  Personally, I really like the Doobie Brothers and I disagree that their music should be removed to make way for the disc jockeys.  And I dont think Im alone in my sentiment.  There was a poll conducted on this site that pretty much supports what Ive been conveying; people are fed up with mouthy DJs.

Youre absolutely correct, though, in your assertion that entertainment is in the eye, or in this case ear, of the beholder.  I dont know how anyone could equate what I heard -- the discussion of physical deformities and massive commercials -- to entertainment, but you do and thats cool.  Its a personal preference thing.  There is no right or wrong answer.

But first impressions are lasting impressions. I gave BOB a try and didnt like what they had to offer.  I wont be back.

----------


## MadMonk

They play a lot of music during afternoon drive time.  Not much effort required to find it.

----------


## windowphobe

> Now Im really confused!  Why is an Enid radio station broadcasting in Oklahoma City  or is it an Oklahoma City station in Enid?


The take is better in the Big Town.  There are "Tulsa" stations licensed to Pryor, Muskogee, Okmulgee and Henryetta.  Tyler Media bought an Ada station (KKNG, then KTEN-FM) to Newcastle to pick up the Oklahoma City metro; KTUZ started out in Clinton and ended up in Okarche.  (And Jack FM, a thousand-watt station in Blanchard, used to be a 100,000-watt station in Weatherford.)   There was an abortive attempt to pull the 99.7 signal out of Tishomingo and drop it into Tuttle (!); that station is now gone, but Chisholm Trail (a corporate sister to Champlin, the licensee of Bob) applied last year to move its 99.7 (KNID Alva) to Mustang.

----------


## live&letlive

> ^It seems that you, Jimmy, have an intimate connection with the station.  I apologize if I hurt your feelings.  I was just giving my honest opinion.  
> 
> Yes, my only exposure to BOB was during the morning commute but thats because its the only time that I listen to the radio.  Im at work all day and I have no desire or capability of listening to the radio while Im at the office.  
> 
> Theres an expectation of music when you tune into something other than a Talk station and with the promotion of better classic rock, as described in this thread, I wanted to hear some of it.  Shouldnt the morning show mirror the rest of the radio station?  I dont understand why I should have to work to hear the real BOB.
> 
> In your first post you extol the great music on BOB and then you disparage the stations music in your latest post.  Personally, I really like the Doobie Brothers and I disagree that their music should be removed to make way for the disc jockeys.  And I dont think Im alone in my sentiment.  There was a poll conducted on this site that pretty much supports what Ive been conveying; people are fed up with mouthy DJs.
> 
> Youre absolutely correct, though, in your assertion that entertainment is in the eye, or in this case ear, of the beholder.  I dont know how anyone could equate what I heard -- the discussion of physical deformities and massive commercials -- to entertainment, but you do and thats cool.  Its a personal preference thing.  There is no right or wrong answer.
> ...


BBS, seems you may have a personal vandetta against BOB.  Honestly, they're not trying to teach rocket science in the morning, they are just discussing topics that most of the listeners can relate to.  Lighten up a little!!!

----------


## Italian Woman

i cant really tell a difference between what they play between 12 & 1 and what they play the rest of the time.....

----------


## Italian Woman

> Geez, Italian Woman you seem incredibly bitter....Did you and Ron date and it not go well??? I am a regular listener to their show and I have heard no reference to a "pssy pool" as you call it.


i'm probably one of very few women that have not been with ron.  one of the lucky few!  of course he's not gonna reference his "pssy pool" on the radio.  did u happen to hear lisa when she had her rant that morning.  he tries to get her fired after she got him out of the waffle house, and when she tries to confront him he runs away.  i listened to bob for a few minutes this morning and barely heard anything from phil and staci, only ron yelling and carrying on as usual.  that's what it always comes donw to.

----------


## Italian Woman

my opinion is obviously sharred.  ron is posted on dontdatehimgirl.com.

----------


## jsibelius

I listened to them when I first moved here because they're better than Bob and Tom.  But frankly, I'd rather they get rid of them and get John Boy and Billy here in OKC.  Until then, it's the mp3 player, and all the classic rock I can stand, for me.

----------


## Italian Woman

I get tired of their stupid topics.  I think Bob & Tom are better.

----------


## MadMonk

> I get tired of their stupid topics.  I think Bob & Tom are better.


Ah yes, that paragon of intelligent humor.  Nope, never any stupid stuff there.

Meh, they can be pretty funny and I switch back and forth sometimes, but I like hearing the local callers talk about the topics on Bob.

----------


## AAC2005

I listened to Ron when I moved down here in 2006, and thought that he and his partner - whose name escapes me now, but it was after the Lisa meltdown - sounded very much like the Don and Mike Show (a formerly nationally syndicated but well-known show on the East Coast). 

After listening some more, I came to find out that Ron hailed from the state that I had just left, so I surmised that he was familiar with their work and was blatantly ripping them off, so that's probably why I found him somewhat entertaining. 

Then they brought in the new crew and I haven't listened since.

No, I'm NOT from Baltimore...stop saying that!

----------


## Italian Woman

I also think he ripped off the Mullet show idea.  I was traveling a few months ago, was in a different state, and found another mullet show on a classic rock station, same format, same songs.

----------


## Jimmy's Big Toe

I thought you were kidding about the dontdatehimgirl.com thing.....I went and had a look for myself....and yep he's there! There are some mighty pissed off ladies posting about him.

It doesn't change my opinion of the show. I think they are great in spite of Ron...not because of him.

----------


## live&letlive

I think all 3 are funny.  It would not be the same without Ron.  First of all I have a Ron crush and think he is very sexy.  I love his voice and he makes me laugh.  I had a crush on him before I ever saw what he looked like just because of his personality, and then I saw him and he is hot!  I don't know why the girls on that website are so bitter, maybe he just didn't pay enough attention to them!!

----------


## Italian Woman

> I think all 3 are funny.  It would not be the same without Ron.  First of all I have a Ron crush and think he is very sexy.  I love his voice and he makes me laugh.  I had a crush on him before I ever saw what he looked like just because of his personality, and then I saw him and he is hot!  I don't know why the girls on that website are so bitter, maybe he just didn't pay enough attention to them!!


Hope he doesn't read this, his ego is big enough without adding to it.  I'm sure he did pay attention to those girls, when it was convenitne for him.  Sounds to me like they know him very well.  And I don't see what anyone would see in his looks!  I guess beauty is in the eye of the beholder!

----------


## Italian Woman

That mullet munchie show is  a joke.  Its the same music, they just stick a different DJ in there for an hour.

----------


## Jimmy's Big Toe

Itailan Woman...for someone who hates Ron so much you sure do a lot talking about him...is it possible that you secretly really like him? My Lord! You need to lighten up!!! What did he do???? Burn your house down????? Give me a break... 

Yes, he is a blow hard. Yes, he seems to be in love with himself. No, you probably shouldn't marry the guy. (I have heard him say these things about _himself_ on the show)

It's like you have a vendetta or something. Did he ever do something to you personally?

----------


## live&letlive

I like the mullet munchies and I think the music is different.  Some of those songs I haven't heard since I was in high school and it's very refreshing.  I also enjoy Ron's enthusiasm.  He does a great job.

----------


## Italian Woman

> Itailan Woman...for someone who hates Ron so much you sure do a lot talking about him...is it possible that you secretly really like him? My Lord! You need to lighten up!!! What did he do???? Burn your house down????? Give me a break... 
> 
> Yes, he is a blow hard. Yes, he seems to be in love with himself. No, you probably shouldn't marry the guy. (I have heard him say these things about _himself_ on the show)
> 
> It's like you have a vendetta or something. Did he ever do something to you personally?


Why are you so concerned with how I feel about Ron?  Everytime I happen to hear him on the radio I just can't understand how he would attract an audience.  He just seems arrogant and won't let anyone else get a word in.  This is my opinion....if you like him so much, then you listen to him.

----------

